# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم 2007 بعدم دستورية لجان فض المنازعات في مجال العمل

## ناني

حكمت المحكمة أولا : بعدم دستورية نص المادتين (71) و (72) من قانون العمل الصادر بالقانون رقم 12 لسنة 2003 معدلا بالقانون رقم 90 لسنة 2005 .
ثانيا : بسقوط العبارة الواردة بالمادة (70) من القانون ذاته والتي تنص على أن ( فإذا لم تتم التسوية في موعد أقصاه عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقديم الطلب جاز لكل منهما اللجوء إلى اللجنة القضائية المشار إليها في المادة (71) من هذا القانون في موعد أقصاه 45 يوما من تاريخ النزاع وإلا سقط حقه في عرض الأمر على اللجنة ، ولأي منها التقدم للجهة الإدارية بطلب لعرض النزاع على اللجنة المذكورة خلال الموعد المشار إليه ) .
ثالثا : سقوط قرار وزير العدل رقم (3539) لسنة 2003 بتشكيل اللجان الخماسية بالمحاكم الابتدائية .
رابعا : إلزام الحكومة المصروفات ومبلغ مائتي جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة (1) ، (2) .

النص فيه إخلال بالضمانات التي لا يجوز النزول عنها ـ وجه ذلك .
وحيث إن هذا النعي سديد في جوهره ، ذلك أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن إسباغ الصفة القضائية على أعمال أية جهة عهد إليها المشرع بالفصل في نزاع معين يفترض أن يكون إختصاص هذه الجهة محددا بقانون وان يغلب على تشكيلها العنصر القضائي الذي يلزم أن تتوافر في أعضائه ضمانات الكفاءة والحيدة والاستقلال ، وأن يعهد إليها المشرع بسلطة الفصل في خصومته بقرارات حاسمة ، دون إخلال بالضمانات القضائية الرئيسية التي لا يجوز النزول عنها والتي تقوم في جوهرها على إتاحة الفرص المتكافئة لتحقيق دفاع أطرافها وتمحيص ادعاءاتهم على ضوء قاعدة قانونية نص عليها المشرع سلفا ليكون القرار الصادر في النزاع مؤكدا للحقيقة القانونية مبلورا لمضمونها في مجال الحقوق المدعي بها أو المتنازع عليها .
وحيث إن من المقرر أن استقلال السلطة القضائية مؤداه أن يكون تقدير كل قاض لوقائع النزاع ، وفهمه لحكم القانون بشأنها ، متحررا من كل قيد ، أو تأثير ، أو إغواء ، أو وعيد أو تدخل ، أو ضغوط أيا كان نوعها أو مداها أو مصدرها ، وكان مما يعزز هذه الضمانة ويؤكدها استقلال السلطة القضائية عن السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية ، وأن تنبسط ولايتها على كل مسألة من طبيعة قضائية .

        وحيث إن إستقلال السلطة القضائية وإستقلال القضاة وإن كفلتهما المادتان 165 و 168 من الدستور ، توقيا لأي تأثير محتمل قد  يميل بالقاضي انحرافا عن ميزان الحق ، إلا أن الدستور نص كذلك على أنه لا سلطان على القضاة في قضائهم لغير القانون . وهذا المبدأ الأخير لا يحمي فقط استقلال القاضي ، بل يحول كذلك دون أن يكون العمل القضائي وليد نزعة شخصية غير متجردة ، وهو أمر يقع غالبا إذا فصل القاضي في نزاع سبق أن أبدى فيه رأيا ، ومن ثم تكون حيدة القاضي شرطا لازما دستوريا لضمان ألا يخضع في عمله لغير سلطان القانون .
         وحيث أن ضمانة المحاكمة المنصفة التي كفلها الدستور بنص المادة (76) منه تعني أن يكون لكل خصومة قضائية قاضيها ـ ولو كانت الحقوق المثارة فيها من طبيعة مدنية ـ وأن تقوم على الفصل فيها محكمة مستقلة ومحايدة ينشئها القانون ، يتمكن الخصم في إطارها من إيضاح دعواه ، وعرض أرائها والرد على ما يعارضها من أقوال غرمائه أو حججهم على ضوء فرص يتكافئون فيها جميعا ، ليكون تشكيلها وقواعد تنظيمها ، وطبيعة النظم المعمول بها أمامها وكيفية تطبيقها عملا محددا للعدالة مفهوما تقدميا يلتئم مع المقاييس المعاصرة للدول المتحضرة .
          وحيث إن الدستور بما نص عليه في المادة (68) من أن لكل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعي قد دل على أن هذا الحق في أصله شرعته هو حق الناس كافة تتكافأ فيه مراكزهم القانونية في سعيهم لرد العدوان على حقوقهم دفاعا عن مصالحهم الذاتية ، وقد حرص الدستور على ضمان إعمال هذا الحق في محتواه المقرر دستوريا بما لا يجوز معه مباشرته على فئة دون أخرى ، أو إجازته في حالة بذاتها دون سواها ، كما أن هذا الحق بإعتباره من الحقوق العامة التي كفل الدستور بنص المادة (40) المساواة بين المواطنين فيها ، لا يجوز حرمان طائفة منهم من هذا الحق مع تحقيق مناطه ـ وهو قيام منازعة في حق من الحقوق ـ وإلا كان ذلك إهدارا لمبدأ المساواة بينهم وبين غيرهم من المواطنين الذين لم يحرموا من الحق ذاته .

مخالفة النصين لأحكام الدستور من عدة أوجه ـ بيان ذلك .
وحيث إن النصين المطعون عليهما يخالفان أحكام الدستور من أوجه عدة أولها : ( أن اللجنة التي أنشأها المشرع وعهد إليها ولاية الفصل في المنازعات الفردية التي قد تنشأ بين العامل ورب العمل هي لجنة يغلب على تشكيلها العنصر الإداري فهي تتكون من قاضيين وثلاثة أعضاء أحدهما مدير مديرية القوى العاملة المختص أو من ينيبه ، والثاني ممثل عن الاتحاد العام لنقابات عمال مصر ، الثالث ممثل عن منظمة أصحاب الأعمال المعنية ، وأعضاء اللجنة من غير القضاة لا يتوافر في شأنهم ـ في الأغلب الأعم ـ شرط التأهيل القانوني الذي يمكنهم من تحقيق دفاع الخصوم وتقدير أدلتهم ، وبفرض توافر هذا الشرط في أحدهم أو فيهم جميعا ، فإنهم يفتقدون لضمانتي الحيدة والاستقلال اللازم توافرهما في القاضي ، فضلا عن أن مدير مديرية القوى العاملة المختص بحسبانه رئيس الجهة الإدارية التي تتولى تسوية النزاع وديا قبل عرضه على تلك اللجنة ، يكون قد اتصل بالنزاع وأبدى فيه رأيا ومن ثم فلا يجوز له أن يجلس في مجلس القضاء بعد ذلك للفصل في النزاع ذاته ، وثانيها : أن القرارات التي تصدر من هذه اللجان لا يمكن وصفها بالأحكام القضائية ـ حتى وإن أسبغ عليها المشرع هذا الوصف ـ ذلك أن الأحكام القضائية لا تصدر إلا من المحاكم أو الهيئات ذات الإختصاص القضائي ، وهذه اللجنة ـ وكما سبق القول ـ هي لجنة إدارية ، ومن ثم فإن ما يصدر عنها لا يعدو أن يكون قرارا إداريا ، وليست له من صفة الأحكام القضائية شيء ، ولا ينال من ذلك ما نصت عليه المادة (71) المطعون عليها من إشتراط وجود قاضيين كي يكون انعقاد اللجنة صحيحا ، ذلك أنه بإفتراض وجود هذين القاضيين وحضور الأعضاء الثلاثة الباقيين يمكن أن يصدر القرار بالأغلبية ، والأغلبية ، في هذه الحالة للعنصر الإداري ، ومن ثم فلا يمكن أن يوصف القرار الصادر منها بأنه حكم أو قرار قضائي . وثالثها : أن نص المادة (72) المطعون فيه وإن اعتبر القرار الصادر من هذه اللجنة بمثابة حكم صادر من المحكمة الابتدائية يطعن عليه أمام محكمة الاستئناف وهو وصف جاوز به المشرع الحقيقة لأن ما يصدر عن هذه اللجنة بحسبانها لجنة إدارية لا يعدو أن يكون قرارا إداريا ، إلا أن الطعن على هذه القرارات أمام محكمة الاستئناف وعلى ما يقضي به النص ذاته يتم وفقا لأحكام قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية الذي لا يجيز الطعن في الأحكام الصادرة في حدود النصاب الإنتهائي من محاكم الدرجة الأولى في بعض الحالات مما يجعل هذه القرارات عندئذ غير قابلة الطعن عليها قضائيا الأمر الذي يخالف المادة (68) من الدستور التي يحظر النص على تحصين أي قرار إداري من رقابة القضاء .
وحيث إنه متى كان ما تقدم فإن النصين المطعون عليهما يكونان قد خالفا أحكام المواد (40) و (64) و (65) و (68) و (165) من الدستور ، ومن ثم فإن القضاء بعدم دستوريتهما يكون متعينا .
وحيث إن  المادة (70) من القانون ذاته تنص على أنه ( إذا نشأ نزاع فردي في شأن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون جاز لكل من العامل وصاحب العمل أن يطلب من الجهة الإدارية المتخصصة خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ النزاع تسويته وديا ، فإذا لم تتم التسوية في موعد أقصاه عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقديم الطلب جاز لكل منهما اللجوء إلى اللجنة القضائية المشار إليها في المادة (71) من هذا القانون في موعد أقصاه خمسة وأربعون يوما من تاريخ النزاع وإلا سقط حقه في عرض الأمر على اللجنة ، ولأي منهما التقدم للجهة الإدارية بطلب لعرض النزاع على اللجنة المذكورة خلال الموعد المشار إليه ) .
وحيث أن القضاء بعدم دستورية المادتين (71) و(72) من القانون ذاته بما تضمنتاه من تشكيل اللجنة والطعن على قراراتها يستتبع بحكم اللزوم سقوط الأحكام المتصلة بهما ، ومن ثم فإنه يتعين القضاء بسقوط العبارة الواردة بنص المادة (70) من القانون ذاته والتي تبدأ بـ ( فإذا لم تتم التسوية وديا ) إلى آخرنصلار المادة المذكورة ، وكذلك سقوط قرار وزير العدل رقم (3539) لسنة 2003 بتشكيل اللجان الخماسية بالمحاكم الإبتدائية .

----------


## ريم

حكم جميل ويثير مشكلات قانونية تمتد إلى لجان أخرى لحل المنازعات في المجال الإداري،
هذه اللجان لا يسري عليها الحكم مادام أن قرارها أو  حكمها لا يكون نافذا الا برضاء الطرفين

----------

